# Genshi Labs



## KennyP (Apr 24, 2014)

Anyone have any thought on Genshi Labs? I believe they're Japanese or Chinese.... I was wondering about their HGH mainly....But any thoughts would be appreciated.... Thanks


----------



## Maintenance Man (Apr 24, 2014)

I believe it is Japanese product. I wasnt aware they sold GH tho. Kinda on the pricey side and I don't like the 5ml vials.


----------



## EBKallday (Apr 24, 2014)

You are correct sir! Japanese UGL. I ran Genshi dbol from Naps. It was nothing spectacular but it worked. I have heard so many mixed reviews, as most products from Naps. But, some guys swear by it. I myself would not invest much in that lab.



Maintenance Man said:


> I believe it is Japanese product. I wasnt aware they sold GH tho. Kinda on the pricey side and I don't like the 5ml vials.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 24, 2014)

They also have a lab in Greece.  I bought some out of Turkey on my first run, it was good, but over priced.  If it's all you can find it is good gear, at least mine was.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 24, 2014)

I've recently run genShi tbol and threw it out bcuz it was bunk..went from 60-100mg+ over the course of 3-4wks with no effect
If it's from dot org I'd stay away


----------



## shenky (Apr 24, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> I've recently run genShi tbol and threw it out bcuz it was bunk..went from 60-100mg+ over the course of 3-4wks with no effect
> If it's from dot org I'd stay away



this.

Their reputation went from stellar to less than mediocre to bunk ass shit for a reason. Save your money and don't buy anything from Naps.


----------



## bigezy (Apr 24, 2014)

my buddy is running their test e right now and said he thinks it is bunk.


----------



## SellingOutIsArt (Apr 25, 2014)

Very unstable gear brother, would stay away from any lab or any source who provide inconsistencies in they're products. Never ran it myself although mixed reviews with lab work exist on many other boards.


----------



## JackC4 (Apr 25, 2014)

I've seen low blood test results over at meso from genshi


----------



## KennyP (Apr 26, 2014)

Thats the strangest thing....Why would a lab be so inconsistent? It ruins business without a doubt. I appreciate all the feed back


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2014)

i heard u get a free crab rangoon and some brown rice with every genshi order...not bad


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 25, 2014)

Genshi is often imitated but if you can find legit stuff, it is great.  But, like I said, it is often imitated so you have to be extremely careful you are buying from a legit source.  Genshi will take the time to verify that your source is authorized to carry their stuff.


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 25, 2014)

gen-shi took away 4inches from my dik.....
as a nigga.....that's a good thing
kudos gen-shi keep up dem gainz


----------

